# Kosten für Webcam LiveStream / Rechtliche Frage



## oosoo (12. September 2003)

Hallo liebe Leser,

ich möchte demnächst eine Webcam auf meiner site installieren, die permanent bewegte Bilder liefert. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:

1. Hat jemand erfahrungswerte, welchen traffic man da so in etwa produziert.
zum einen möchte ich meinen provider tarif nicht sprengen, zum anderen gilt das gleiche für den traffic auf meiner webpräsenz.
Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll permanente bewegte bilder zu liefern (die kamera soll auf der terrasse installiert werden und permanent City-Impressionen liefern).?
Vielleicht würde ja auch alle 5 Minuten ein Bild reichen?

2. Rechtliche Frage:
darf ich eigentlich rechtlich gesehen von meiner terrasse runter auf die strasse filmen und das dann übers web veröffentlichen?


Vielen Dank für jegliche Antwort,
Gruß
oosoo


----------



## Experience1986 (12. September 2003)

also mit dem rechtlichen sollteste mal auf das ordnungsamt deiner stadt gehen oder so, ka.

Mit dem trafic kann das eine sache sein, wenn du "nur" alle 5minuten ein bild uploadest das sagen wir mal 50kb hat dann kommt da im Monat schon wa zusammen.

Dies gescheit dann wohl per FTP, un das sollte deinem Provider egal sein, solange der Traffic nicht explodiert, aber welche da die regelung genau ist, würde ich mal in den AGB nachschauen.

Ich persönlich hatte das mal mit dem Programm WebCamXP gemacht und mein Rechner diente so als eigener Server für die Webcam, so konnte ich per Flash Movie bzw. einem Java Applet (Beides vom Programm mitgeliefert) stetig nahezu flüssige bilder ins netz stellen.


----------



## oosoo (12. September 2003)

*danke*

danke für deine antwort.

das mit dem ordnungsamt klingt plausibel.
und die software werde ich mir mal merken. scheint eine gute sache zu sein.
hast du noch die site, mal zum schauen?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Experience1986 (12. September 2003)

ne leider nicht, meine webcam is kaputt


----------



## Experience1986 (12. September 2003)

nachtrag:
unter http://home.t-online.de/home/520065348511-0001//alt/webcam/index.htm
kannste sehen was man mit webcamxp alles machen kann.


----------



## oosoo (12. September 2003)

hey exp86,
danke für die info. die seite is echt QL.
sind gute anregungen für mich dabei.

was hast du'n so plus minus für deine webcam ausrüstung bezahlt?

gruß
oosoo


----------



## Experience1986 (12. September 2003)

ähm, du meinst für die Webcam selbst?

Also ich wollte eigentlich ne ganz kleine digicam, da hab ich mir die Aiptek Pencam 64 MB gekauft ( Bild quali), jetzt dient sie nur noch als Webcam.

Sie hat damals um die 80 DM gekostet.

WebcamXP gibt es in einer Normal und in einer Pro Version. Die Normal Version ist glaube ich kostenlos, die Pro, die ich eher empfehlen würde kostet um die 40$ (dank dem momentanen euro Kurz weniger als 40 €).

Also brauch man nur noch ne gute Internet Verbindung, ich hab T-DSL 768, aber ISDN reicht genauso, oder vielleicht auch schon ein Modem.

Website: http://www.webcamxp.com


----------

